# Blank



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Emotionless blob with no thoughts or imagination or inner monologue. Words spoken to me don't connect with me. Nothing connects. My head hurts and feels stuffy. I used to have the existential thoughts but now I have nothing. Everyday I just wait for night so I can go to sleep. Things feel unreal and I can't comprehend other places other than right here. HELP ME


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I can fully relate. Basically I am brain dead. Nothing. Blank everything. Sleep isn't even an escape anymore but I know what you mean


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Maybe someone here is in good enough shape to PM you. I would suggest looking for help from qualified professionals nearby, and family if you have.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

I had the same symptoms. All I can say is, it will get better. However I don't believe people recover fully from DP/DR... they just get used to it.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Going through the same thing...wake just wanting night to come so i can sleep again. Theres nothingness every second of everyday


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

Aspire said:


> I had the same symptoms. All I can say is, it will get better. However I don't believe people recover fully from DP/DR... they just get used to it.


Well that's not true. Many many many people have recovered fully on here. Tons. I've even fully recovered before! But then postpartum depression brought it back.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sydney, do you feel physically sick too?


----------



## sydneyarnce (Dec 2, 2015)

mezona said:


> Sydney, do you feel physically sick too?


Funny you ask, usually no, but I got off SSRIs a couple weeks ago and the last few days I've been feeling kind of sick. Naseaus and kind of dizzy and my head hurts but my head usually hurts. I've been feeling depressed and crying a lot. I'm just feeling more hopeless than usual.


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

sydneyarnce said:


> Funny you ask, usually no, but I got off SSRIs a couple weeks ago and the last few days I've been feeling kind of sick. Naseaus and kind of dizzy and my head hurts but my head usually hurts. I've been feeling depressed and crying a lot. I'm just feeling more hopeless than usual.


I had that too. Looks like you tapered off too quickly?

I was experiencing a lot of brain zaps and headaches.

So i started back with the meds. I'm feeling 10x times better when I take them. Right now I'm at half of the minimum dosis 1 a day.

This since 12/2012.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sydney, are you any better?


----------

